# Doorbell switch



## johnzebo (Feb 18, 2017)

I want to replace our doorbell switch. Is there any precautions I need to take before unscrewing and touching the wires. I don't want to get shocked or die :canadaflag:


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 18, 2017)

The push button should be connected too 2 conductor bell wire, and while you may feel a slight tingle when holding the bare ends of the conductors in the same hand. So keep the conductors separated when removing from and reattaching too, and don't be concerned about a slight spark if they accidentally touch.


----------



## havasu (Feb 18, 2017)

Generally doorbell wires are between 16 - 24 volt, and will not hurt you. You will need to follow the wires to the transformer, which will step down your normal house current from 120v to the safe 16v.


----------



## johnzebo (Feb 18, 2017)

havasu said:


> Generally doorbell wires are between 16 - 24 volt, and will not hurt you. You will need to follow the wires to the transformer, which will step down your normal house current from 120v to the safe 16v.



Are you suggesting to replace the wires too? I only want to replace the doorbell switch housing really.


----------



## havasu (Feb 18, 2017)

No, not at all. I was just pointing out that the only wires that will bite you are behind the transformer. Also, if for some reason you don't have power to the bell, that is where your problem will lie.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 18, 2017)

To see if it's a power issue and not the bell switch just touch the wires together, the doorbell should chime.
No sound it's not the switch.


----------



## johnzebo (Feb 25, 2017)

I got it done today! I ended up shattering the old plastic into pieces in order to unscrew the fasteners. The wires inside are still okay and also have been tested working. All I had to do is screw the wires to the new doorbell switch.


----------

